# Organised my new Sprinter van.



## needs glasses (Aug 12, 2014)

I went wild and got a new Sprinter van. Loving it so far. Big advantages over my old Chevy Astro are 1. I can stand up! 2. Better on fuel. 3. So much more organised and efficient this way.


----------



## needs glasses (Aug 12, 2014)

Cost a few bucks, but I figure you only live once.

That green thing is a hammock I put in so I can siesta at lunch break.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

needs glasses said:


> I went wild and got a new Sprinter van. Loving it so far. Big advantages over my old Chevy Astro are 1. I can stand up! 2. Better on fuel. 3. So much more organised and efficient this way.



You even take off your shoes before you go inside... :clap:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm jealous. Looks like it would be so nice to work out of.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

The hammock is brilliant:thumbsup:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm on my second iteration of changing things around. I have a tool chest mounted just behind the front passenger seat, lots of large drawers where all the hand tools are stored-just sharing tips 

Enjoy the mpg, I'm getting just under 17 mpg constant, but it's always loaded to around 8500 by my estimate.


----------



## Asphalt365 (Jan 16, 2015)

That's a pretty sweet set up! Loving the hammock! Hey you got to have some fun while working hard!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I love the hammock!!:thumbup:


----------



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

needs glasses said:


> I went wild and got a new Sprinter van. Loving it so far. Big advantages over my old Chevy Astro are 1. I can stand up! 2. Better on fuel. 3. So much more organised and efficient this way.


What does ICBC charge you for insurance? I've been thinking about upgrading to something like that too?


----------



## needs glasses (Aug 12, 2014)

Quality_PTG said:


> What does ICBC charge you for insurance? I've been thinking about upgrading to something like that too?


I paid a year upfront at the dealer... If I remember right it was 2280 all in collision / comprehensive. Thats ICBC's artisan use insurance with max no claims bonus. (touch wood )

I got it from the dealer on Lougheed near Boundary Rd.


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sweet!
I am still trying to talk myself into one. I currently use a trailer and truck.
Sometimes it's a royal pain getting it in and out of city jobs, so you helped me nudge closer.

Enjoy!


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I remember when you were considering it. Glad it's working out good. I still consider it. We've been dedicated to the trailer lately. It's going well, but we are still hitting areas that it is a pain to get the trailer. 
A few days I had to back it down a narrow street for at least 1/2 block. Starting Monday, it will be tough to get trucks in, much less a trailer.
If I can find a decent used one, I might give it a try. A decent used one it tough to come by. Maybe that says something about them.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

buildit, seems the resale market here in Texas is less for Sprinters than what I was seeing in the NE-might be worth looking into. Saw an 08 w/ 125k (I think) for under $12k.


----------



## Kolbym (Aug 21, 2012)

I searched for almost 6 months before I found mine. I had RSS feeds, ebay saved searches, Craigslist notifications...I think I was looking at every used used Sprinter within 600 miles. I finally found one about 8 hours away. I love it and don't think I could ever go back to either hauling a trailer, crawling on your hands and knees in a van, or loading/unloading a truck every day. 

The only thing I don't like about the Sprinter is the tapered sidewalls. Makes it somewhat awkward to outfit.

I found that it's hard to find a used Sprinter in the "sweet spot." Used, around 100K miles, no body damage, no major mechanical issues, 5-8 years old. They are either almost new with an almost new price, or 300K miles and beat up. Most of the deals seemed to be in the Texas side of the US.

Some things I wish I would have known before I bought one:

1. Find a local mechanic who has experience with Sprinters, with a lift that can handle the large body. I had 6 tire shops turn me down before I found one that could do an alignment. Find someone who manages fleets for fedex, fire/rescue, etc

2. Find out if it's a FedEx truck. If it is, do your homework before you buy, they seem to run the trucks into the ground while still making them look good before they sell.

3. You will want a back-up camera.

4. You will want a step for the rear, it's a pretty big leap. The side door step is fine.

5. Consider the bulk head. Mine is solid, which is nice, but I ended up cutting a small opening on the floor so I could slide 16' material in. 

6. The radio sucks, terrible reception and it's not easy to swap.

I've only had mine for 2 months. No regrets at all so far. Hoping to see more ideas on outfitting! You won't be able to comfortably fit your 8x16 trailer full of stuff into it, but if you're used to working out of a van or small truck/trailer setup I can't see any downside.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

re: alignments, I found Sears of all places, would do it. The big truck shops wanted to charge higher rates, Sears was the normal auto rate.


----------



## Kolbym (Aug 21, 2012)

I ended up taking mine to a Ford dealer. Their rates were comparable to everyone else, so I had them put on two new tires and do an inspection also. Two days later they finally finished...except they forgot the inspection. And there were grease handprints all over my van. I ended up finding a foreign/specialty shop to do my maintenance...price was a little higher but service was amazing. Isn't that what we try to offer as contractors? Slightly higher price, amazing service? I have no problem paying for another business doing the same thing.


----------

